# showers



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "showers" (in weather) in Finnish language?

It is a noun, meaning a weather condition, in which it rains a little for a while, then not, then again etc.

suggestion: kuuro, sade, sadekuuro, suihku, suihkuttaa

Thank you.


----------



## dinji

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "showers" (in weather) in Finnish language?
> 
> It is a noun, meaning a weather condition, in which it rains a little for a while, then not, then again etc.
> 
> suggestion: kuuro, sade, sadekuuro, suihku, suihkuttaa
> 
> Thank you.


kuurosade, kuuroilu, or shower in plural: (sade-)kuuroja


----------



## Hakro

The most common word for "showers" in Finnish is _sadekuuro_ (singular), _sadekuurot / sadekuuroja_ (plural).


----------

